# snowblower dies under load



## bear1959 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a small 3hp CT snowblower. generally it seems to runs fairly smoothly. However it seems that if I put it under any load it dies. Having said that I do not believe I am working the unit to hard i.e. not 2 feet of snow, taking full passes (only using half the width of the blower). When it stalls I let it sit for a about 30 second then starts it up. I have put some carb cleaner through it at the beginning of the season. Can the spark plug (gap) cause the problem or a fuel problem.:wink:


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

3 hp? (thats small)


how deep is the snow that you are trying to move?


----------



## bear1959 (Feb 9, 2008)

*That a little personal, But yea your are right!*

Yes its just a little 3HP Canadian Tire snow thrower. I know this isn't made for the major snowfall however it should be able to throw a 2 or 3" of snow I thought.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

bear1959 said:


> Can the spark plug (gap) cause the problem or a fuel problem.:wink:


How old is the gas?

Change the plug for starters.

Does this unit have an oil reservoir? Is it low?


----------



## bear1959 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gas is new, I'll try the plug, no oil reservoir.
Thanks


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

have your choke checked, most snow throwers have a setup that when it gets under load it increases power and richens up mixture to compensate. It sounds like yours is not working. depending how long you have had it it may just be worth it to take it to a repair shop and have them do a complete "tune-up" for lack of a better term


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

When ya pull the plug, make sure to gap the new one to spec..

But more important, save the old plug and compare it to a color chart. 

The fouling on the plug if any can help give an indication of what is wrong.


----------



## porkyfarmer (Feb 10, 2008)

I read that u say the blower has no oil reservoir ........IS it a 2 stroke motor, by which I mena u have to mix the gas with oil. Just a thought .


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

It sounds as if it's running too lean. In cold snowy weather, air is much denser and it's laden with moisture. Moisture slows down combustion within a cylinder and a *wee bit* of water vapor contributes to smoother ignition and more complete combustion. But, more fuel is therefore necessary to mate with the additional volume of air and the presence of moisture. As already mentioned, the choke may be stuck or inoperative (too much air, not enough fuel) or not enough gasoline is physically entering through the carburetor. Clogged fuel inlet filter if it has one? Gungy or kinked fuel line? Dirty tank?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

More Fuel Scotty!!!!!! I Need More Power!!!!!!!!!


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

skymaster said:


> More Fuel Scotty!!!!!! I Need More Power!!!!!!!!!


Ay Cap'in! I cannoh! The dilithium crystals are fused tight! We're noh gonna make it! :laughing:


----------



## frederickn (Apr 2, 2008)

*snow thrower dies when has a load.*

need to tighten the drive belt.


----------

